# Panda Cories



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

BIG NEWS....My Panda cories (5 in the tank) spawned while I was on vacation and I have 3 fry that look to be about 1 week free swimming!!!
I'm so excited...they are the cutest!!
Had the 10 gallon set up w/sand and gravel bottom, different sized clay pots, water changes every 4 days, approx. 80*, and THEY DID IT!!! YEAH!!! 
Now if I could just get my Kubotai to do the same!


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

congrats on the new fry. How big were the spawning panda cories. I have seen them in my local stores at all sizes.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

congrats, I know the charactors you are housing and when group in 8 or more, they get down right crazy, so in a few weeks you be wow these fish are crazy.....


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Female (I've watched her lay before) is approx.1 1/2 in. males a little smaller(although they are younger fish)
ALSO...counted again and there are 4 fry AND...i just awoke to count 45 eggs on the front glass!!! (I was moving clay pots last nite). So I moved an airstone to bubble over the eggs. so far they all look viable.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

let me know I might be in the market for a school


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

following with great interest


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations ! I have never seen a fry of Panda cories in the reality, so exciting!!!


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

I may bring a couple for auction next month depending on how quickly they flourish. They grow quite fast. soooo cute and eating flake and shrimp pellets.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow thats awesome Becky, congrats, good job!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like a few!....


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I might have to out bid you danny


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

gratz.. ive had the worse luck with corys. Might be me, or might be the breeding here in taiwan. but they never seem to last. i Stopped buying them when i lost 3 batches.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

congarats on the new babies!


----------

